# finally some videos of a bunch of setups new and old



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

my 230 tank when it was really stocked. tank is acrylic with rounded corners, titanium heater, oddysea light, homemade overflow, 60 gal sump fx5




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

african cichlid 85 gal hex long, two xp3 and a.c.t5 lighting 
sorry if my spelling is off but some of the fish are strawberry peacock, blue hap, moori, yellow peacock, frontosa, yellow lab, red emp and lots more




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------

